# Phoebe janet-ann & Aimee trudie-ann are finally here! PICS ADDED



## FsMummy

After a pregnancy that seemed to last about 50 years i finally have my girls!:cloud9: i went into hospital at 7am on monday 13th and was expecting to have them at about 9am. well, 2 emergency sections went in so we ended up waiting until gone 12. went in and had the spinal and it was the weirdest sensation ever (it felt different to my epi wit dd). aimee was born first at 12:44 and phoebe came out bum first at 12:46! aimee weighed 5lb13 and phoebe was 5lb10. they were 4 weeks early and are tiny! they took to breastfeeding straight away but had to have formula top ups as thier blood sugar was low. we came home wednesday afternoon and couldnt be happier!


----------



## Arcanegirl

congratulations :D


----------



## djgirl1976

Congrats, hun!


----------



## FlowerFairy

congratulations! :flower:


----------



## supergem

Aww congrats. Fab weights for twins at 4 weeks early :happydance:


----------



## babymaker09

congratulations :D :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## tootsy1987

:wohoo: congrats carly!!! fab news!!!!! u got any pics?? xxx p.s. love the names!!


----------



## Beautywithin

Congrats x


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congrats!!


----------



## Laura--x

Congrats hun!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Congrats xxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mossip

Congrats hun. Beautiful names. Hope there both doing well.R u getting much :sleep:? xxx


----------



## alice&bump

congrats!xx


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## FairySam

Congratulations! Would love to see some pics when you get a spare moment!


----------



## shampain

Congrats!! Double the trouble...twice the love! xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations hun x


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hunni, well done on the breast feeding i bet thats really hard with 2

Lou
xxx


----------



## sarah1989

Congratulations Hun!


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations!


----------



## sarah0108

awh congratulations i bet they are gorgeous! x x


----------



## itsmelou1984

congratsssssss x x x x x :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## K&H

congrats!! x


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats!!!! Lets see some piccies :happydance:

:pink::pink:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FsMummy

few piccies!
 



Attached Files:







269.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 104









254.jpg
File size: 93.7 KB
Views: 99









232.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 82


----------



## dawny690

FsMummy said:


> few piccies!

They are stunning babes well done xxxx


----------



## Kcsbaby

Simply beautiful! Congratulations to you all x


----------



## dippy dee

Congratulations They are stunning xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

aww :cloud9: what beautiful angels! huge congratulations x


----------



## mossip

They are so so cute. Well done xxx


----------



## Stephie 25

they are beautiful. well done.


----------



## Loveit

Oh my gosh that is the most adorable thing iv ever seen! Awww congrats sweetie xx


----------



## Pusskins

Congratulations :D


----------



## Laura--x

theyare beautiful hunnie well done x


----------



## aries5486

They are gorgeous!!! Congrats hun!!! xxx


----------



## Emsy26

They are adorable hun xx

congrats and well done xx


----------



## Pops

Oh my, they are the most adorable little girls :cloud9:

Hope you are finding your feet and enjoying your new famlily :hugs:

xxx


----------



## srm0421

OMG they are so adorable, congrats you lucky Momma they look like little dolls.


----------



## Jem

aww they're gorgeous, congratulations! x


----------



## Plumfairy

aaaw such beautiful little girlies! :) x x x


----------



## Reedy

Your girls are so beautiful x Congratulations x x x


----------



## GEM81

aw they are beautiful! very pretty names too! congratulations xxx


----------



## sarah0108

wow they are beautifull!! x


----------



## Cotto08

Awww hun, they are so cute!! Congratulations!! xxx:cloud9:


----------



## ThatGirl

beautiful x


----------



## bunnyg82

aawww congratulations x


----------



## itsmelou1984

awwww they're gorgeous!!! x x


----------



## Kirsty14

congrats!!! x x x x


----------

